# Help identify this door trim part!



## drew2000 (May 22, 2012)

Hey All,
I need to replace these plastic door trim parts (the plastic borders that surround the two small windows at the top of the door).  We've had a hard time finding the manufacturer of the door, it is a no-name as far as we can tell.

These plastic pieces should be available somewhere, but I have no idea what to search for.   Any ideas would be appreciated.

Thanks,
Andrew


----------



## nealtw (May 22, 2012)

Any company in your area that sells doors should be able to help you. These doors come blank and you pick the window you like. You might have to go to one larger window or something but anybodys window should work with anybodys door.


----------



## drew2000 (May 22, 2012)

Ahhhh ok, so the trim is part of the window.  I was hoping to only replace the plastic trim, not the whole window itself.  Thanks for the answer!

Drew


----------



## kok328 (May 22, 2012)

Dig the putty out of the screw holes and remove the screws with a phillips head screw driver.
Use a putty knife to pry the mouldings off and replace them separately from the window.


----------



## drew2000 (May 22, 2012)

If I can find new plastic moulding, I guess I can get a mitre box and drill new holes.

Where is the best place to find plastic window mouldings?  Do they sell it at the big box stores?

Thanks
Andrew


----------



## Precision Home Services (May 24, 2012)

What you are looking for is a9"x6" glass insert or door lite for a steel door.  It comes as a unit--outside plastic frame sealed to the glass and then an inside plastic frame screwed into the outside frame.  There are a number of different manufacturers and each had a slightly different profile on their trim or frame, so trying to replace just the inside frame is going to be impossible.  The screw holes are not going to line up to the outside frame studs. No one will have them in stock as that is something that normally comes with the door from the wholesale supplier.
 ODL is a brand that was very popular, but their website shows a lot of fancy style glass.  The RSL website below at least has information about the different types of glass etc and actually has installation instructions under their marketing header.  Therma-tru has their own brand of glass inserts (TS296) and could be ordered through Lowes.  You have to go there knowing what you are looking for as their salesmen may or may not know much about them.  Their Reli A Built door probably uses ODL or RSL glass inserts, and they should be able to order them without having to buy the door, but its getting a salesperson that knows what it is you are looking for.  Bull run may be able to help you better than Lowes as their salespeople are more familiar with the products
Home Depot has Jeld-win doors and they could order the glass inserts as well.  Again you have to know what you are looking for.    Again, none of them will have this in stock.
Im not sure what they will cost as I have been out of the door business for a while.  I used to use a small flexibile putty knife to work the outside frame loose from the steel door as there is a sealant that makes it weather tight.  The RSL site says to push on the glass from the inside once you remove the inside frame.  Its not that difficult to remove them once that seal is broken.
Good Luck
http://www.rslinc.com/index.html

Bull Run Lumber & Mill Work

7614 Centreville Road, Manassas VA


----------



## drew2000 (May 24, 2012)

Wow, thanks for all of that info.  That explains a lot.  The bad trim is actually in the outside, but I don't mind replacing the entire units if I can.  

Thanks,
drew


----------



## joecaption (May 25, 2012)

A few tips, if that door does not have a roof over it do not paint it a dark color.
If there's a clear view storm door then you have what amounts to a solor panel. it super heats the door causing the sealer to melt. It can even blister the paint on the door.
Only paint a steel door with acrilic latex paint.
Make sure to paint the trim outside to give it some UV protection.

To find the maker of the door look on the hindges. Often times the logo will be stamped into them.


----------

